# Schon wieder ein GT Rennrad - Diesmal ein National Team



## tomasius (13. November 2011)

Der Winter kommt und das nächste Projekt steht in den Startlöchern. 
Und schon wieder ist es ein RR.  Nach Titan und Aluminium, nun also Real Steel.







Vor einigen Jahren in Amsterdam geholt, stand er bei mir nun lange genug herum.






Der Rahmen ist aus Reynolds 853 und hat schöne Henry James Dropouts. Den Lack konnte und wollte ich nicht retten, also wurde er vor einigen Wochen entlackt und grundiert. 
















Über die endgültige Farbe bin ich mir noch nicht im Klaren. Entweder wird er braunmetallic oder aber tiefschwarz. 
Auch beim Aufbau schwanke ich noch zwischen einer alten Dura Ace oder einer aktuellen Campa Gruppe. 

Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. November 2011)

Du Glückspilz, genau so was suche ich
Bin gespannt was Du schönes draus zauberst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. November 2011)

Ich bin für die Farb-Kombi rot-blau-weiß. 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## cleiende (13. November 2011)

So lackieren wie es war!
Du weisst daß die Meisten der Nationals von Tiemeyer kamen, gelle?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (14. November 2011)

Had one of those NOS and recently sold it.


----------



## epic2006 (14. November 2011)

Servus Tom,

ich wär ja für eine Restauration, also quasi timecorrect und kataloganalog....

Viel Freude, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## TigersClaw (14. November 2011)

Wozu eine Schaltung? Der Rahmen ist doch wie gemacht für einen Singlespeed-Aufbau.


----------



## tomasius (14. November 2011)

> Ich bin für die Farb-Kombi rot-blau-weiß.





> So lackieren wie es war!



Auf gar keinen Fall!  Diese National Team Lackierung gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Ich hatte ja lange genug Zeit mir sie anzusehen und jedesmal musste ich an diesen Herrn im Strampler denken: 








> Du weisst daß die Meisten der Nationals von Tiemeyer kamen, gelle?



Ja, ja, aber ob dieser Rahmen auch von Tiemeyer ist, werde ich noch per E-Mail Anfrage zu klären versuchen. Vielleicht kann aber auch Kevin helfen: 
@bvarnfullagts:

What do you think, is this frame built by Tiemeyer Cycles Inc.?



> ich wär ja für eine Restauration, also quasi timecorrect und kataloganalog....



Timecorrect und Katalogaufbau ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu langweilig. Und wie oben schon geschrieben, diese Stars and Stripes sind nicht so mein Fall.



> Wozu eine Schaltung? Der Rahmen ist doch wie gemacht für einen Singlespeed-Aufbau.



Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, habe sie aber mittlerweile verworfen. Der Rahmen soll Basis für ein vollwertiges Rennrad sein das dann für die sonntäglichen Tanztee- Ausfahrten genutzt werden kann. 
Bei den ganzen Dura Ace Preisen wird mir allerdings schlecht; okay ich hatte immer NOS mit eingegeben.
Die Gabelfrage ist auch noch nicht klar. Drei Kandidaten stehen zur Verfügung:

1. GT Edge Carbon (Gewinde) 
2. Pro Carbongabel (Ahead, straight blade)
3. verchromte Starrgabel (Gewinde, straight blade)

Tom


----------



## cleiende (14. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wozu eine Schaltung? Der Rahmen ist doch wie gemacht für einen Singlespeed-Aufbau.



klar, Du würdest auch einen GIOS Compact Rahmen zum Singlespeeder machen weil es grad "in" ist...

Tom, bitte bitte restaurier die Farbstellung!


----------



## TigersClaw (14. November 2011)

Das hat nix mit "in" zu tun, sondern weil ich den Rahmen dafür besser geeignet halte. Ein Rennrad soll doch leicht und steif sein, beides trifft auf den Stahlrahmen kaum zu. Warum also nicht ein schönes Alltags-Rad draus machen.

Ich hätte übrigens noch ein ziemlich altes 105er Schaltwerk da, inkl. passendem Umwerfer, würde sich gut an den Rad machen


----------



## lolsen (15. November 2011)

Also ich finde die Original Lackierung sehr sehr geil! Stars & Stripes, tu es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (15. November 2011)

Rahmen + Gabel (latürnich Edge Carbon)Weiss (matt), Moderne Campagnolo (was sonst?) 10 Fach, Compact Kurbel, alle Anbauteile in Schwarz (matt).


----------



## epic2006 (15. November 2011)

Zweiter Versuch: eine Restauration wäre sehr schön, dazu passt meiner Meinung nach eine verchromte Gabel am besten.

Ne, mach man wie du es für richtig hältst, ich kann mich zumindest an kein hässliches Rad von Dir erinnern. Die verchromte Gabel finde ich aber trotzdem passend, für Sonntagstanztee muss es ja kein highend sein.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## redsandow (15. November 2011)

Marc Nobilette hat solche rahmen auch gebaut.sollte im tretlager ein N eingestanzt sein,ist er sicher von ihm.Tiemeyer ist ja eher der pezialist für alu(die aero rahmen sind von ihm und werden immer noch gebaut)
gabel?ohne frage,edge!dura ace aufbau ist mein favorit.


----------



## tomasius (15. November 2011)

> Tom, bitte bitte restaurier die Farbstellung!





> Stars & Stripes, tu es!





> Zweiter Versuch: eine Restauration wäre sehr schön,...



Nein, nein, nein, die Teamlackirung ist vom Tisch. Basta!  Ich tendiere wirklich in Richtung Dunkelbraun Metallic mit schwarzer Edge Carbon Gabel. 



> Rahmen + Gabel (latürnich Edge Carbon)Weiss (matt), Moderne Campagnolo (was sonst?) 10 Fach, Compact Kurbel, alle Anbauteile in Schwarz (matt).



Manni, ist ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder? 





> dura ace aufbau ist mein favorit



Du meinst die Dura Ace 7403 Gruppe, oder?



> Marc Nobilette hat solche rahmen auch gebaut.sollte im tretlager ein N eingestanzt sein,ist er sicher von ihm.



Der Rahmen hat kein eingestanztes N. Hier mal die Rahmennummer:






USAOYC98054. 

Also eine1998er Rahmen, mit RH 54. 

Ich weiß, der Teppich im Flur ist aus billiger Kunstfaser. 

Tom


----------



## tomasius (15. November 2011)

Ich habe gerade folgende Mail von David Tiemeyer bekommen:



> Tom,
> 
> The geometries of those frames are no longer accessible electronically as formating changed over the years.  Mark had left GT by 1998.  I am sure I had a hand in building this frame, though with the backward "C" it is clear that I had an apprentice stamp the serial number! [...] Nice to see that frames that leave the shop have live of their own!



Die Rahmennummer lautet also USA*C*YC98054. 

Tom


----------



## Kruko (15. November 2011)

Oh Tom, 

lass dich doch bitte bekehren. Apollo hat doch auch etwas. Du machst dann einen auf Rocky und bist der Star auf jeder Veranstaltung.

Also gib Dir einen Ruck und restaurier den Rahmen mit den original Farben. So etwas hat in Deutschland keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (15. November 2011)

Ich würd es ja komplett nackig machen und dann verchromen lassen. Und dann passt auch eine verchromte Gabel perfekt.

Und SingleSpeed hat meiner Meinung nach nur hier eine Berechtigung



oder hier



oder auch hier


----------



## mountymaus (15. November 2011)

Bitte, bitte in original Lackierung restaurieren!!!


----------



## redsandow (15. November 2011)

yepp.7403 und braunmetallic.ein dave t.schön das die rahmenbauer jahre spähter noch auskunft geben können.


----------



## Onegear (16. November 2011)

Schicker Rahmen auf jeden Fall.

Ich habe ne fast komplette Shimano 600er Gruppe rumzuliegen (also 6400er Serie von Anfang der 90er Jahre). Die ist in ziemlich gutem Zustand und könnte für ein paar Kröten den Besitzer wechseln.

Ich würde den Rahmen in british-racing green pulvern. Dazu silberne Anbauteile. Das fetzt


----------



## oldman (16. November 2011)

@tomasius
die idee mit dem british racing green (siehe onegear) finde ich sehr sexy, wäre auf jeden fall sehr lecker. evtl noch ein paar glitzerflakes in den lack und mehrschichtig arbeiten (das hatte ich ja am psyclone, war seeehr cool, zumindest so lange bis ich den lack im gelände runiniert hatte  ).

original lack ist natürlich aus sicht der puristen erste wahl, aber ich bezweifle mal, dass man die karre wirklich richtig original hinbekommt, zumindest nicht zu einem überschaubaren preis (möglich ist ja beinahe alles...)
dann lieber was ganz anderes, aber handwerklich perfekt und stilsicher.

my2cents


----------



## tomasius (16. November 2011)

Ich zitiere mich äußerst ungern  , aber



> Nein, nein, nein, die Teamlackirung ist vom Tisch. Basta!



Das Design gefällt mir wirklich nicht!



> schön das die rahmenbauer jahre spähter noch auskunft geben können.



Das hat mich auch sehr gefreut. Die Antwort auf meine Mail hat kaum eine Stunde gedauert.  Jetzt weiß ich also sicher, dass es ein Tiemeyer ist. 

Bei dem Namen Tiemeyer muss ich tatsächlich noch immer an dieses Traumrad denken:






Das ist für schlappe $900 über den Tisch gegangen. 



> Oh Tom,
> 
> lass dich doch bitte bekehren.



Nö! 



> Ich würd es ja komplett nackig machen und dann verchromen lassen.



 

Britisch Racing Green wäre eine Option, aber



> evtl noch ein paar glitzerflakes in den lack



kommt nicht in Frage.  - Aber trotzdem ein Hallo an den alten Mann! 

Tom


----------



## cleiende (17. November 2011)

british racing green ist nicht schlecht, aber nicht national team!

komm schon, das hier









das ist doch langweilig!


----------



## redsandow (17. November 2011)

die auktion mit dem crosser hatte ich beobachtet.1 gebot unter 800 $ 

aber zum thema.die original lackierung ist ja eher so lala.die älteren modelle in rot blau mit weissen sternen am übergang find ich um welten schöner.also.metallic braun mit hell pastell grünen logos(wenn logos) und der dura ace wird der hingucker.die 600 shimano ging mir auch kurz durch den kopf,find die kurbeln nicht so schön.und die bremsehebel sind auch nicht mein geschmack.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. November 2011)

Hi!

Ich wär auch für original colors. Das ist bei der Lackierung ja nicht soooooo schwierig.

Letzendlich vertraue ich jedoch auf den Tom, der hat bis jetzt ja nur tolle Bikes gebaut!!!!

Aber eins sag ich Dir: wenn Du daraus einen dieser dämlichen Singlespeeder baust, dann red ich kein Wort mehr mit Dir! 

VG
peru


----------



## tomasius (23. November 2011)

Bisher gibt es keine großen Neuigkeiten.

Ich habe mich gegen Chris King entschieden, stattdessen habe ich in einen NOS -ja mal weider ein kleiner Rückfall- Dura Ace investiert.



> Ich wär auch für original colors. Das ist bei der Lackierung ja nicht soooooo schwierig.



Noch ist der Rahmen nicht lackiert...  



> Aber eins sag ich Dir: wenn Du daraus einen dieser dämlichen Singlespeeder baust, dann red ich kein Wort mehr mit Dir!



Es wird kein dämlicher Singlespeeder! Versprochen! 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. November 2011)

tomasius schrieb:


> Es wird kein dämlicher Singlespeeder!



Sondern ein schöner Singlespeeder, stimmts?


----------



## tomasius (23. November 2011)

Es soll wirklich mit 2x9 (evtl. 2x10) gefahren werden. Mittlerweile nehme ich allerdings etwas Abstand von der Dura Ace (74xx und 77xx) Gruppe. Mittlerweile bin ich bei Ultegra angelangt und auch die 2009er Veloce Gruppe schwirrt mir durch den Kopf.

Aber erstmal muss ich beim Lackierer vorbei und mir die zahlreichen Fächerkarten anschauen.

Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (23. November 2011)

Willst Du evtl. eine 6600er Ultegra SL Gruppe verbauen? Die hätte ich komplett liegen, komplett ausser Ritzel und Kette.


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. November 2011)

Aber, ein Lackierer verchromt doch nicht


----------



## tomasius (23. November 2011)

> 6600er Ultegra SL Gruppe



Danke für dein Angebot.  Mir gefällt allerdings die Kurbel dieser Gruppe nicht.



> Aber, ein Lackierer verchromt doch nicht



Aber er lackiert in den Farben Schwarz, Rot, Gold... 

Tom


----------



## Kruko (23. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Willst Du evtl. eine 6600er Ultegra SL Gruppe verbauen? Die hätte ich komplett liegen, komplett ausser Ritzel und Kette.



Schön ist etwas anderes.

Ich werfe mal eine SRAM Force in den Raum. Ich bin von der Gruppe an meinem Edge Ti begeistert. Und die 2008'er Gruppe ist sehr dezent und schaltet wirklich schön.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. November 2011)

tomasius schrieb:


> ...Farben Schwarz, Rot, Gold...



Und vergiss Hammer-Zirkel-Ährenkranz nicht


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. November 2011)

ok...Lotto Adecco ist auch genehmigt, aber original wär immer noch schöner!

VG
Peter


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. November 2011)

tomasius schrieb:


> Auf gar keinen Fall!
> Ja, ja, aber ob dieser Rahmen auch von Tiemeyer ist, werde ich noch per E-Mail Anfrage zu klären versuchen. Vielleicht kann aber auch Kevin helfen:
> @bvarnfullagts:
> 
> What do you think, is this frame built by Tiemeyer Cycles Inc.?



Tom what's the serial number on the BB?  The one I had was USCYC99006 and it was a 58cm.  Yours appears to be tig welded also?  Mine was too.
Mine was Tiemeyer welded yes but at the GT Tech Shop in Longmont, CO.  When Forrest Yelverton was still with GT he had the records on these bikes and the original build sheets with who built them.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (28. November 2011)

#16: USACYC98054. 

Thanks for your PM!  Didn't noticed that the rear dropout are made of stainless steel. I'm going to polish the surfaces of the rear dropouts.







Marakeshbraun von BMW steht in meiner Farbliste momentan ganz oben!

Und hier noch ein National Team:






http://www.ebay.com/itm/GT-National...70737474331?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item27c0bf1b1b

Es gab ja gerade Weihnachtsgeld. 

Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. November 2011)

Wow, sieht aus wie eine Kreuzung aus GT und Alpinestars


----------



## bvarnfullagts (29. November 2011)

these may help...with that serial number I think I'd keep the paint original.  Per Mark Nobilette the seat clamp is also stainless as are the chromoly front fork ends.  I was thinking of polishinthe dropouts, seat clamp and fork ends on one a few years back but in the end I didn't do it.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (29. November 2011)

The one pictured is a 96 NOS Edge in British Racing Green.  I have a stripped 1994 Edge frame right now and am considering a triple nickle chrome finish.  The pictures of the national team frame are of a 99 NOS that I recently sold


----------

